# mobile



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

open first wide open triple two ret. long middle bird 450 yards. Dogs are rolling to the right behind flyer or hanging up in the high cover about half way out. very good marking test. will not finish today. MORE LATER


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Heard the Q had 2 dogs left to run the 4th series in the morning.

Don't have any callbacks though.

Tim


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Over 20 dogs left to run in the Open 1st.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Qualifying Results:

1st - 7 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Joe Harp
2nd - 16 BLACKHORSE THE MISHAP O/Susan Krechel H/Joe Harp 
3rd - 24 Maggie's Black Diamond II O/Ron Bradshaw H/Joe Harp
4th - 21 Sweetwater Raider Six O/Thomas Harvey H/Mike Harvey 
RJam - 22 Rainy River Lucky O/Marsha McGee H/Marsha McGee or Wayne Curtis

Congrats to the all Twin Oak Crew on the taking the top three placements.

Tim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Team Bones on your Q win!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats on Bones win Tim...


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim and Shannon and Team Bones on your Q win!!!!! Way to go guys!!

Troy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Bones!!*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Tim


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats Tim, Shannon & Bones. Good job by Joey taking 1, 2, & 3. Hope the open goes as well and maybe Chef, Duke & Lassie can go to Disneyland.


----------



## croppiemstr (Feb 12, 2009)

WAY TO GO BOOOOOONNNNNESSSSS Congrats Mr. Tim, Miss. Shannon and handler Mr. Joe


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates on the Open or Am?


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

AM callbacks 4th 1 4 10 17 18 19 23 24. 34 43 46 50 55 58


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

OPEN RESULTS 
1st place. 18 Chance. Bruce Hall 
2nd. 80 Cutter. Jeff Talley 
3rd 58. Rae. Dick Kaiser 
4th 7. Rebel. Wayne. Curtis 

Sorry don't know jams 

Congratulations to all


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Bruce Hall and Jeff Tally that is GREAT news!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> 3rd 58. Rae. Dick Kaiser


Congrats to Dick & Charlotte.... & of course, Rae!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Bummer about that 1 point, Susan...

The second qualifies Jeffrey, awesome!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Team Fox Hollow! Y'all be careful on the way home.


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

A HUGE congrats to Dash and Lanier Fogg winning the AM. Dash just needed 1/2 pt for her title. So Dash is now AFC Ida Red's Atlanta Challenge MH!!!!!!!!!

Also a big thankyou to Lanier for also winning the derby with my dog "Motorcycle Willie".

What a weekend!!!!!

Kirk


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Kirk D said:


> A HUGE congrats to Dash and Lanier Fogg winning the AM. Dash just needed 1/2 pt for her title. So Dash is now AFC Ida Red's Atlanta Challenge MH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also a big thankyou to Lanier for also winning the derby with my dog "Motorcycle Willie".
> 
> ...


Congrats on the derby win with Willie, Kirk. Met you at the Central Arkansas Derby. 

Charles


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Lanier and Gayle, Congratulations!
Very big deal, new AFC!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Mr. Dodge and his pup for winning the derby.

Huge congratulations to Lanier Fogg for handling to the derby win....................................and for winning the Am. with Dash. Nice way to earn the AFC!!!!!!!!!!!! has a nice ring to it doesn't it? AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH

Also congrats to Gayle Moore for Jamming with Zeus. Not bad for their first big outing!:razz:

John


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO - WAY TO GO AFC DASH AND LANIER!!!!! THAT IS TOTAL GREATNESS!!!! And a big way to go to Zeus and Miss Gayle for running with the big dogs! And while I'm at it, remind me never ever to speak to that Gassner fella again cause he didn't call and tell me the TREMENDOUS news.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Derby placements ??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Kirk and Lanier


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Complete derby results:

1st, #14 - Willie, Fogg
2nd, #9 - Sofia, Ledford
3rd, #13 - Farmer, Moody
4th, #11 - Twitty, Lawrence
RJ, #2 - Vegas, Moody
Jams, 1, 3, 4, 5, 16

All nice dogs....


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris ledford had a placement. I believe 2nd.
C moody placed with medford's dog and Dana placed 4th with Twitty. There were 4-5 jams


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations !!  .. AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH, ... "Dash" !!

..and to Lanier Fogg, Gayle Moore, and also Jim and Kathy Pickering !!

Judy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Willie, Lanier, Dash and Kirk!

Aaron*


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

OPEN WIN
I want to thank Wayne Curtis And Foxhollow for his advice and help with training Chance. This was the first time that I have run him in a trial and I cannot explain how much fun it was. The tests were great and the judging was very good. I want to thank Chip and Jim for their time and set ups as well as each worker who made it possible.
THANKS TO EACH OF YOU.
Bruce, Betty & Chance


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Mr Bruce and Mrs Betty on the open win


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What grat said!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats bruce! it couldnt happen for a nicer guy!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Bruce, what do want for that pup? Just kidding, way to go!!!!!
CB


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go Bruce! Congrats to you, Betty and Chance!
Mary & Randy


----------

